
Exciting times in Rails land (review of some 2.1 features) - brett
http://www.caboo.se/articles/2008/3/30/exciting-times-in-rails-land
======
subwindow
This update will have more of an effect of my day-to-day life than the 1.2 ->
2.0 update. It is good to see that the Rails team is confronting serious
issues (like the Migration numbering) quickly and not letting them fester.

